# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كلمات في وداع الشهر الفضيل

## الوردة الاردنية

ياااااأعظم الشهور وأغلاها وأقربها للقلب ماأجملك وماأحلى لياليك 
وبقدر حبنا لك فانت ضيف خفيف وزائر مستعجل 
مازلنا بالأمس نقول اهلا وسهلا بك 
وها نحن اليوم نقول ترفق بنا 
مااااأسرع خطااك تأتي على عجل 
يزداد شوقي إليك منذ الان 
لم يبقى منك سوى القليل 
ولا أدري اأتأتيني بعد عام أو هذا هو العام الاخير لي معك 
ماأصعب فراقك وماأقسى وداعك 
في القلب حرقه وفي الفؤاد غصه 
ربي اجعلني من المقبولين هذا العام يامن لا يرد من طرق بابه 
اللهم اعد علينا رمضان أعواما عديده وازمنه مديده 
مساااااااااحه حرة للجميع 
كلمات في وداع الشهر الفضيل

----------


## &روان&

اللهم تقبل منا اعمالنا  وصيامنا وصلاتنا
اللهم اغفر لنا  في هذا الشهر  
وتب علينا يا رب
وبلغنا ليلة القدر اللهم  امين

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

رمضان تبكي العيون في لحظة الفراق 
غابت الكلمات فلم نجد ما نعبر به ن بالغ الاشواق 
تمضي الليالي والشهور فما لمثله من مذاق 
وكم تهفو له النفوس وتبحث عنه في الآفاق 
يا ليت ربي يبلغنا رمضان لاعواما فكم له القلب يشتاق

----------


## (dodo)

ارتحل شهر الصوم ، فما أسعد نفوس الفائزين ، وما ألذ عيش المقبولين ، وما أذل نفوس العصاة المذنبين ، وما أقبح حال المسيئين المفرطين .
اللهم لك الحمد أن بلغتنا شهر رمضان ، اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام ، وأحسن لنا الختام ، اللهم اجبر كسرنا على فراق شهرنا ،
 وأعده علينا أعواماً عديدة وأزمنة مديدة ، واجعله شاهداً لنا لا علينا ، اللهم اجعلنا فيه من عتقائك من النار

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أبكي لأني خشيتُ أني أضعت أيامك 
في غيبة، في ضعف احترام 
أبكي على ليال غلب كسلي عزمي للمثول في حضرتك 
غيبتني الملائكة من حرسك فقلت درجات اجتهادي 
أنا طين لولا أن الله أرادني عبداً 
أنا رتيبة حياتي لولا أنك الصديق 
من أجل هذا أودعك ببكاء الحزن المرير 
ويغلب حزني كل أفراحي معك 
لكن سأجعل من دموعي دموع فرح 
علني بأمل لقياك أسمو أو إليه أصير

----------


## محمد العزام

اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وقرائتنا لكتابك 

اللهم بلغنا من رمضان لرمضان 
واعتق ارواحنا من النار 


اللهم اغفر لنا وارجمنا بشهرك الفضيل 
وفي ليلة قدرك يارب العالمين

----------


## دموع الغصون

دع البكاء على الأطلال والدار *** واذكر لمن بات من خل ومن جار 
وذر الدموع نحيباً وابك من أسف *** على فراق ليال ذات أنوار 
على ليال لشهر الصوم ماجعلت *** إلا لتمحيص آثام وأوزار 
يالائمي في البكاء زدني به كلفاً *** واسمع غريب أحاديث وأخبار 
ما كان أحسننا والشمل مجتمع *** منا المصلي ومنا القانت القاري


وداعاً يا شهر يا رمضان ! 
وداعاً يا شهر الخيرات والإحسان ! 
وداعاً يا ضيفنا الراحل ! 
ضى كثيرك ولم يبق بين أيدينا منك إلا أيام قلائل ، أيام تجاورنا اليوم وهي إلى الرحيل أقرب من البقاء ، ولئن قال ابن رجب في لطائفه عند الفراق : ياشهر رمضان ترفّق ، دموع المحبين تدفّق ، قلوبهم من ألم الفراق تشقّق . عسى وقفة للوداع تطفيء من نار الشوق ما أحرق ، عسى ساعة توبة وإقلاع ترقع من الصيام ماتخرّق ، عسى منقطع من ركب المقبولين يلحق ، عسى أسير الأوزار يُطلق ، عسى من استوجب النار يُعتق . اهـ فما أحرانا بتدبّر قوله ، وفعل يطفيء حرارة الوداع . 

نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وقراءة القرآن 
نسأل الله العلي العظيم أن نكون من عتقاء هذا الشهر المبارك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

رمضان.. 
لا أبكي رحيلك وأنا أعلم أنك راحل مذ أتيت 
وهل يستديم الضيف عند المُضيف؟ 
لا أبكيك وأعلم أنك آت في موعدك الدقيق 
لكن أبكي نفسي وأنا أخشى أنك تمُرّ حيناً 
ولا أكون من بين من ينتظر هلالك في الطريق 
فقد غادرتَ حيث انتهت ضيافتي في الدنيا 
واستقبلتني إخفاقات الطريق 

أبكي لأني خشيتُ أني أضعت أيامك 
في نزوة، في غيبة، في ضعف احترام 
أبكي على ليال غلب كسلي عزمي للمثول في حضرتك 
غيبتني الملائكة من حرسك فقلت درجات اجتهادي 
أنا طين لولا أن الله أرادني عبداً 
أنا رتيبة حياتي لولا أنك الصديق 
من أجل هذا أودعك ببكاء الحزن المرير

----------


## shams spring

*تعجز الكلمات عن توديعك ايها الشهر الكريم  ....!!!



ربنا تقبل منا طاعتنا واعفو عنا يا اكرم الكارمين .... اللهم اجعلنا ممن تقبلت منه صيامه وقيامه وطاعاته في هذا الشهر يا رب العالمين*

----------

